# [SOLVED] Scanner No Longer Works after 8.1



## EzPz (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday I upgraded from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1. Today I tried to use my scanner (Genius CP-SF600) but whenever I try to run the scanning software, I get messages saying it can't find the scanner.

When I connect it to the computer Windows plays the USB connection sound, and the computer installs the drivers automatically (which is strange because it is the same computer so they should be installed).

The Windows 8 drivers are available as a separate download which I ran in Win 8 perfectly, but now setup.exe stops responding and 'Windows is looking for a solution to the problem' appears. If I try to run it again I get the attached error. This happens even in compatibility mode for Windows 8 which I tried and XP SP3 which the troubleshooter tried.

Is there a solution, or do I have to wait for new drivers? I'd have thought that the changes from 8 to 8.1 weren't that severe though.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Scanner No Longer Works after 8.1*

Contact Genius and see if new drivers have been issued.


----------



## EzPz (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Scanner No Longer Works after 8.1*

Customer Service doesn't reopen until Monday, is there anything I could try in the meantime?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Scanner No Longer Works after 8.1*

If there's nothing on their site, be patient. Do Not try to download 3rd party drivers.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Scanner No Longer Works after 8.1*

Just like any service pack, this one will require all new Windows 8.1 drivers.


----------



## EzPz (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Scanner No Longer Works after 8.1*

To update this thread, I STILL haven't heard back from them. Which is a bit strange and means I probably won't be getting Genius again.
What I have done which does work, is set up a Windows XP virtual machine using Oracle VirtualBox, and install the XP drivers on that, and it now works perfectly.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Scanner No Longer Works after 8.1*

I guess that is a fix!

Glad you got it working.


----------

